# Help identifying these interior pieces?



## cgseaman (Jul 14, 2010)

***FIRST POST ANSWERS RESOLVED, THANK YOU!!!*

I've been looking through the Performance Years and Ames catalogs trying to find a picture of two replacement pieces and was hoping someone here might be able to help.

The first is the area from the door leading into the backseats. Both sides have this gap where it appears there should be some sort of plastic molding leading from that edge up to the upper door seal to tighten the interior trim. Can anyone confirm this? (The first picture is missing of course...the second one shows the frontside where it meets up nicely.)

The second is what I assume to be *Front Windshield Lace*...can I get confirmation from someone with a second-gen that has it? (I'm assuming that mine is missing completely.)

Thanks for any help!


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

the stuff in the first pic is called windlace- black madrid grain vinyl windlace - sold by the foot here Classic Mustang Windlace from Trophy Mustang at www.trophymustang.com
I know its a mustang site but its the same for almost every car from 64-75 the second piece is interior upper windshield trim- use that when looking up for your year you should find it no problem


----------



## cgseaman (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks for the confirmation. I'm ordering a bunch of other little stuff and wanted to QC that's what it was.

I'm still trying to figure out the name of that first piece or if there is even supposed to be something there....


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Other than the windlace/door seal, there is nothing else there..... Looks like your windlass is partially missing, or you have it pulled back, and doesn't go into the sill slot....


----------



## cgseaman (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks for the help. I got the two pieces ordered in the mail yesterday. Can someone help me out with the part number/name for this cover that's missing from under the steering column?










Chris


----------



## cgseaman (Jul 14, 2010)

*BUMP*

Would the name of this cover be anywhere in the Body or Service manual? (The ones that I ordered haven't arrived yet.) Can anyone check?

Chris


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

For the 64's it is called the steering column cover. It came in 2 pcs. I have a couple extra's 64 ones. Midyear of 65 they changed it to a one pc part and it stayed that way for 66 also. Then the PONTIAC GTO RESTORATION GUIDE says they didn't use one for 1967 so wonder about 68 too. Somebody needs to shoot you a picture of a 68...LES


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Good question. I never knew there were covers. I've never seen them in any parts catalog or anywhere else for that matter.....

I took a quick look, I don't see how they would even mount up....


----------



## cgseaman (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks for the info about the earlier ones...

Greengoat...does your have a cover at all? (1 or 2 piece?) It looks like they would snap into each of the little white clips on either side.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

No. I didn't see anywhere where they would mount. The pic above, is that of your '68? If it is, the gauges are throwing me off...


----------



## cgseaman (Jul 14, 2010)

Yes the lone picture left is of the underside of my 68. What about the gauges are throwing you off? Gas/Speedometer/Rally Clock as far as I can tell.

(I gotta be honest...when a Super Moderator says something like that...makes me want to vomit thinking something's not right...)

I found that Yearone sells a "lower steering column cover for 68 GTO's" that's $65. There's no picture of course...so can't confirm if that's the piece and don't want to spend so much to find out the answer's "nope."


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Don't vomit, food doesn't taste near as good coming back up as it did when it went down.. It must be the angle of the pic that makes the gauges look like they stick way out. It reminded me of '64 gauges. I believe they stick out aways.

Sorry, I've been on the wrong page. Maybe it's because we've had storms and tornado warnings around here for quite awhile that's giving me a brain cramp. The steering column cover(not sure that's what it's called to be honest) should be one piece. Mine is screwed in with 2 screws. Not sure exactly what the screws go into. Not going to take it off this time of nite. The screws may go into those white tabs. Maybe I could take a pick tomorrow. Remind me if I forget. 

I just looked at OPGI catalog. The steering column cover is that piece on the floor where the column goes thru the firewall and over the carpet. The "lower" steering column cover IS what you want. OPGI shows a pic. They say theirs is plastic. It sells for $54, part# G240990. Not sure what YearOnes is made of. Mine is metal.... Hopefully, this clears things up a bit.... Sorry for any inconvenience........


----------



## cgseaman (Jul 14, 2010)

No worries at all. I've been waiting for weeks for my catalogs to come in. 
My best bet may be to search salvage yards for a metal one and have it painted. Oh well....
Thanks again!


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Actually, it is plastic. Just grabbed it. Looked like metal. I think they're going to take my Super Mod badge and decoder ring away...:willy:

Here's OPG's:

Chevelle Parts, Chevelle Restoration Parts & Accessories, El Camino Restoration Parts & Accessories, Restoration Parts, Monte Carlo Parts, GTO Parts, Cutlass Parts, Skylark Parts, Cadillac Parts


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks, How I know what a 68 one looks like. Learn something everyday on this site!!!! Les


----------

